# Pcola pier 12/29



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

There from daybreak until 2pm. It was balls cold plain and simple. Cremaster muscles all over the pier were put to work today. Visibility, sure, I could see where my lure hit the water... Lol, about 6" vis though it was murky. Never saw the bobos as to be expected. Followed an inclination to fish the draw for pomps, low and behold I pulled this pretty thang up but that was it. He gave a nice little run before he was laid to rest on ice and later expired. Beer will be spilled for this pomp's sacrifice. All rays and sharks after.
A friend also caught a gulf kingfish and gave it to us. This pomp was caught on fresh peeled shrimp, 13.5" to fork.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Not the most fast and furious fishing for you the past few days, but you're landing at least one decent fish every day.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

PBTH said:


> Not the most fast and furious fishing for you the past few days, but you're landing at least one decent fish every day.


I was thinking the same thing. How long are you in town for Terp? Looks like you will get some warmer weather on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

So true guys, in the DC area all I would catch is a cold. But I will be fishing until this Monday Austin, I leave early on Tue. Be back Mar 22nd to fish again.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice Pomp! You are a dedicated fisherman for sure!


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Cremaster muscles. Were you testing them for their contraction? I thought maybe you were using some for bait until i googled it.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I actually just came from the DC area. I do pretty well on trout up there. We should hit it up next time I'm up there.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Sure PBTH. Sounds good.


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Good eating


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Bass


----------

